

Glaring Problem With Messages Exposes RIM's Broken Software Development Culture - adriand
http://factore.ca/on-the-floor/132-glaring-problem-with-messages-exposes-rim-s-broken-software-development-culture

======
omgsean
Maybe it's because I don't work for a huge, publicly traded company, but I'll
never understand how these kinds of things make it into production. This is
the kind of thing that a single programmer should think of right away when
building this sort of feature.

